# Wine bottle balancer thing



## Mizer (Jul 7, 2012)

I saw these a while back while someone here was looking for some wood to make some of these and I decided to give it a go myself. It is going to be a great way to use shorts that I can't make into cutting boards.
[attachment=7533]
[attachment=7532]


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 8, 2012)

Beauty!
Yep, I gotta make 50 of those in the next coupla months...
Guess I should try to find my table saw soon!:wacko1::i_dunno:

p


----------



## Mizer (Jul 8, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Beauty!
> Yep, I gotta make 50 of those in the next coupla months...
> Guess I should try to find my table saw soon!:wacko1::i_dunno:
> 
> p


Are you going to be selling them?


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 8, 2012)

Actually have an order for them, w/stoppers, to accompany a bottle of wine as gifts...:i_dunno:

I suspect I'll not make much money on them, but should be well accomplished when finished!

p


----------



## Mizer (Jul 8, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Actually have an order for them, w/stoppers, to accompany a bottle of wine as gifts...:i_dunno:
> 
> I suspect I'll not make much money on them, but should be well accomplished when finished!
> 
> p


Hopefully you will be included in the recipients of the wine.

I built a couple in less that 15 minutes so at least that part of the order will not be to bad.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL

Yep, not exactly testing my skills, but I'll prolly make a template and see how many I can kick out in a weekend...

I know I've a table saw and router table out there someplace, just haven't seen 'em for a while...

p


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicely done and I agree that it's a great way to use up the smaller pieces of stock. Great work.


----------

